# Baby Pigeon is not moving well



## francoiseGuna (Sep 24, 2015)

We think the age of the baby is about 15 to 18 days old. We have found the little baby on september 12th, we gave him food and water. He was growing fast. Before when we approach the nest he was standing up and moving the wings. From today morning he is not eating and he is not trying to stand up.

Please help us. We did not want this baby to die.

Thanks
Francoise


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Thanks for your care and concern for this baby pigeon. 
What and how have you been feeding him? 
Do you see his crop gets emptied before you give another feeding. Do you feel his crop is empty or have something in there undigested? 
How is his droppings?
A pic of baby and the poop will help to guide further.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/caringforababypigeon.htm*


----------



## francoiseGuna (Sep 24, 2015)

We are giving the babby the grounded cereals with little watet to make it a paste. Then with pipette we give directly in his moth. The poop is good and it goes normally.

It eats not like before. It was moving very well moving its wings and stand on its feets. Now it does not do it anymore. I am afraid to take it to veto. I already called almost all the vetos and everybody was laughing that we take care too much for this little bird.

Thanks


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If you are feeding some paste from a pipette in his mouth, he could be aspirated. 
Go to the link skyeking has pasted and see the methods how to feed baby pigeons.
Are you making him drink in the same way? 
Do you think his breathing is normal? Or some difficult breathing? 
You can approach an avian vet in your area but don't tell them it is a feral bird, call it your pet and read my signature for further information on it. 
Avian vets should entertain pet birds.
Also at this age, he could be fed easily on defrosted frozen peas/corns thawed under hot water to get them to normal temperature around 30 in number thrice a day. Check the same link by skyeking again, it is very informative to care for baby pigeons.


----------



## francoiseGuna (Sep 24, 2015)

We are making him drink in the same way. His breathing is normal. He is eating normal today. Only thing is, he is not active as before. May be we should wait.

In France people eat pigeons and it is considered as a delicatous. That is the reason the vetos don't care about it. 

We have a doubt that, he might have been wounded. We will take some pictures and post it.


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

yah post some pictures.....
and also search for metronidazole tablets from human drug stores, to keep it on hand, in case if its canker [very common in young birds if they get stressed]. you need to give them 50mg metro for 7 days continously.....check for any yellow growth in his throat, although canker doesnt always show up in throat, also check if his crop[chest area] is emptying or not?? you said he was eating fine the other day and suddenly stopped eating and became inactive, thats what happened with my handraised baby at the same age. i threated him for canker and right after 1 dose he became normal and crop started emptying.


----------



## francoiseGuna (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks. I am convinced that he got splay leg. I have seen a treatment in the following link.
http://www.mumtazticloft.com/BabyPigeons.asp
I think I will try this.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Can you pls post a pic of baby you doubt about splay leg. 
He will need calcium +D3 supplement along with taping if he got his leg splayed.


----------

